# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Καλησπερα...

## damaskinos

Η ιστορια μου ξεκιναει με μια κριση μανιας στα 18 μου, οπου μπηκα σε ψυχ.κλινικη για 2 μηνες και χαπια 1 χρονο, στον οποιο ημουν ανενεργος λογω φαρμακων αλλα σιγα σιγα επανηλθα χωρις ψευδαισθησεις κ ολα καλα. Μετα απο 1 χρονο εκοψα τα χαπια εντελως αποτομα και μονος μου και σαν αποτελεσμα ειχε μετα απο 2 χρονια ενα επεισοδιο μανιας, ευτυχως πολυ πιο μικρο, οπου και ξεκινησα να παιρνω το abilify. Χαρις αυτο κρατιομουν σε νορμοθυμια χωρις παρενεργειες. Στα μεσα του 2016 ωντας 24.5 ετων χανω την μητερα μου απο καρκινο, με την οποια ειχα πολυ στενη σχεση και 1μιση χρονο αργοτερα τον πατερα μου απο καρδια.
Γενικα ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικος και εξωστρεφης απο την φυση μου, κι ισως να ειναι αδιανοητο για καποιον να φανταστει οτι εχω αυτα τα ζορια αλλα ουτως η αλλως δεν ειμαι προθυμος καν να μπω στη διαδικασια να τα συζητησω με καποιον. 
Τελος παντων δεν την παλευω αλλο, εχω κουραστει απιστευτα απο την καθημερινοτητα οπου καθε λεπτο κανω τα παντα για να βγαλω λεφτα και να πληρωσω το σπιτι που νοικιαζω κ ολες μου τις υποχρεωσεις, και ενω φαινομενικα εχω πολλους φιλους, ουσιαστικα και πραγματικα βαση αποτελεσματος δεν εχω κανεναν. Η αδερφη μου η οποια ειναι μεγαλυτερη και η μονη μου στενη συγγενης, ειναι στον κοσμο της και στα δικα της γκομενικα προβληματα (μιας και οικονομικα δεν εχει αφου παιρνει 1500 το μηνα αυτη την εποχη) οπως και να χει λιγο την νοιαζει αν ζω η οχι.
Ακομα και τωρα που εγραψα αυτα για τους γονεις μου δεν μπαινω σε διαδικασια να αναλυσω τι εχει γινει για να κρατιεμαι συναισθηματικα. Καθε φορα που σκεφτομαι τα προσωπα τους θελω να κλαψω και μου λειπουν τοσο πολυ που πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως να το εκφρασω. Οσο περναει ο καιρος μου λειπουν ολο και περισσοτερο και καποιες φορες κανω πολυ αρνητικες σκεψεις. 
Στην ζωη μου γενικα δουλευω, βγαινω με διαφορους γνωστους και κανω ανουσιες συζητησεις, εχω καποια χομπυ και περναει η ωρα μου αλλα παντα νιωθω απολυτα κενος συναισθηματικα και απογοητευμενος.
Πλεον δεν εχω κανενα στηριγμα στη ζωη σε κανεναν τομεα δεν εχω και κουραγιο να προσπαθησω να κινουμαι μπροστα. 
Πραγματικα δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι μπορει να αλλαξει κατι στην συναισθηματικη μου κατασταση τουλαχιστον αν δεν αλλαξουν οι συνθηκες. Ρεαλιστικα ομως να γινει κατι τετοιο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. Ουτε το τζοκερ θα κερδισω, ουτε νεοι αληθινοι φιλοι θα φυτρωσουν, ουτε η ελλειψη των γονεων μου μικραινει. Πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο και με βοηθαει ελαχιστα αλλα πραγματικα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να βοηθηθω κιολας. Ελαχιστοι ειναι σε θεση να κατανοησουν η να μου συμπαρασταθουν και ακομα λιγοτεροι ειναι αυτοι που θα μου πουν κατι ουσιαστικο που μπορει να βοηθησει. Η ψυχολογος πχ. δεν μπορει να το κανει.Νομιζω γενικα οτι ξεπερναω το σταδιο της απογοητευσης και καταληγω στην απογνωση.
Μακαρι σε μερικα χρονια να διαβαζω αυτα που λεω τωρα και να γελαω. Θα ηθελα πολυ οποιος θελει να μου πει την γνωμη του για το πως να καταφερω να ξυπναω με ορεξη το πρωι.

----------


## elis

Θα πρεπει να μαθεισ να επιβιωνεισ μονοσ σου η ζωη σου ειναι το ονειρο καθε σχιζοφρενουσ γτ μασ απομονωνουν

----------


## parakosa

Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Το είπες και μόνος σου,δύσκολα θα σου πει κάποιος κάτι ουσιαστικό που θα βοηθήσει... Είναι δύσκολη η ζωή σου. Απλά αυτή είναι. Πρέπει να την αποδέχτεις... Ο χρόνος πίσω δεν γυρνάει,μόνο προχωράει μπροστά.ανεξάρτητα από τα όσα άσχημα σου έχουν συμβεί εισαι πάρα πάρα πολύ τυχερός που με τα φάρμακα μπορείς και είσαι λειτουργικός.θα το ήθελαν τόσοι πολλοί αυτό,δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσοι...
Κάπως έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ στον εσωτερικό μου κόσμο μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες. Μετά ξεκίνησα σε ψυχολόγο και με βοήθησε νομίζω.. Μην το υπέραναλύεις. Πάντως να σου πω κάτι; Πως περιμένεις να φυτρωσουν αληθινοί φίλοι αν εσύ δεν έχεις διάθεση να τους υποδεχτείς; Ο φίλος δεν είναι αληθινός,γίνεται... Έχεισ θωρακησει τον εαυτό σου πολύ άσχημα από τους ανθρώπους.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχεις αποδέχτει ακόμη τον θάνατο των γονιών σου. Μακάρι να μην χρειαζόταν αυτό,μακάρι να μπορούσε να διορθωθεί και να αλλάξει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο αλλά δεν γίνεται. Ίσως όταν το κάνεις να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου την ευκαιρία να αλλάξει κι άλλα πράγματα και να ξυπνάει με όρεξη το πρωί...

Στάλθηκε από το E5303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

